# verschiedene OPC-Server



## mirko (10 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei verschiedene OPC-Server zu testen. Da ich nichts doppeltes installieren möchte, zwei Fragen:

1) Sind die OPC-Server von deltalogic und softing identisch? Zumindest gehören die ja irgendwie zusammen, oder?!

2) Vertreibt MatrikonOPC den OPC-Server von INAT? In den Handbüchern sehen die zumindest gleich aus ...

Danke und Gruß,
mirko


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Oktober 2006)

mirko schrieb:


> 1) Sind die OPC-Server von deltalogic und softing identisch? Zumindest gehören die ja irgendwie zusammen, oder?!


Dieser S7/S5-OPC-Server ist eine Gemeinschaftsentwicklung von Softing und DELTALOGIC. Der Kommunikationsteil stammt von uns und der OPC-Teil von Softing (von jedem das, was er am Besten kann ). Beide vertreiben den OPC-Server unter eigenem Namen.



> 2) Vertreibt MatrikonOPC den OPC-Server von INAT? In den Hanbüchern sehen die zumindest gleich aus ...


Hört sich interessant an. Kann dazu ich aber nichts sagen.


----------



## mirko (11 Oktober 2006)

Danke schonmal für die Info.

Weiß noch jemand etwas über MatrikonOPC/INAT? Matrikon Deutschland hat mir eine Demo-Version seines S7-OPC-Servers zugeschickt und das Handbuch ist quasi identisch zu dem von INAT ...

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## mirko (13 Oktober 2006)

Dann löse ich mal selbst auf 
MatrikonOPC und INAT Server für S7 sind ein und derselbe. Habe jetzt doch beide installiert. Beim INAT kann man bloß, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, bei der Installation noch andere "Betriebsarten" auswählen, so dass dann z. B. auch Modbus on TCP unterstützt wird.

Auch die S7-OPC-Server von Kepware und Software Toolbox sind übrigens identisch.

Gruß,
Mirko


----------



## Jimbooh (25 September 2007)

*Preisvergleich*

Hallo ihr Leutz,

ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der verschiedenen hier aufgeführten OPC Server. Von welchen preislichen Kategorien sprechen wir denn bei einem INAT, Softing, Deltalogic OPC-Server. Kann man die irgendwie mit einander vergleichen, nicht nur bezüglich des Preises. Eine Art Bewertung wäre Klasse. Die lustigen Perfomance Tests, die im Netz rum geistern sind ja auch sehr subjektiv...Wäre kewl, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.



Vielen Dank 


David


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 September 2007)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Leutz,
> ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der verschiedenen hier aufgeführten OPC Server. Von welchen preislichen Kategorien sprechen wir denn bei einem INAT, Softing, Deltalogic OPC-Server. Kann man die irgendwie mit einander vergleichen, nicht nur bezüglich des Preises. Eine Art Bewertung wäre Klasse. Die lustigen Perfomance Tests, die im Netz rum geistern sind ja auch sehr subjektiv...Wäre kewl, wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könntet.
> David



Hallo,

wie weiter oben schon steht, ist der Deltalogic-Server 
identisch mit dem von Softing.

Was die Vergleichstest betrifft bin ich der Meinung, dass in 
der Praxis die Server von Inat und Softing/Deltalogic wohl 
ähnlich schnell sind. Jeder kennt die Stärken seines Systems 
und macht die Tests entsprechend. Welche Testfälle dann 
praxisrelevanter sind, da kann man dann unendlich diskutieren.

Mir bekannte Unterschiede in loser Reihefolge:

Bei Softing gibt es *einen* OPC-Server mit den  Protokollen 
für S5 und S7. 

Bei Inat gibt es *verschiedene* Server, die sich in den SPS-
Protokollen (neben Siemens zahlreiche andere SPSen)  unterscheiden. 
Ein 1:1-Vergleich ist deshalb schwierig.

Softing unterstützt NetLink-PRO und -USB, Inat m. W. nicht.

Inat hat Server, welche die Send/Receive-Kommunikation bzw. 
das S5-H1-Protokoll unterstützen. 

(Netto-)Preise:

Softing kostet 400 EUR, Dongle 70 EUR optional (andernfalls 
Softwarautorisierung)

Inat kostet je nach Protokollumfang zwischen 299 EUR (MPI/PPI) 
und 1199 EUR (alle verfügbaren Protokolle) zzgl. 98 EUR Dongle.

Allerdings ist die Version 3.1x von Softing ja schon ein Weilchen
auf dem Markt und die schon länger angekündigte Version 4 wird
wieder neue Möglichkeiten haben.  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## derwestermann (8 Oktober 2007)

Bei so etwas würde ich mit Virtuellen PCs unter VMServer arbeiten. Einmal eine Virtuelle Maschine aufsetzen, die dann kopieren und man kann parallel und ohne den eigenen PC zu verkorksen in Ruhe testen.

VMWareServer gibt es hier: http://www.vmware.com/de/products/server/

Schwierig wird es, wenn über ein CP5511/5512 verbunden werden soll. Damit kann VMWare nicht um.

Ersma


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... Bei Inat gibt es *verschiedene* Server, die sich in den SPS-
> Protokollen (neben Siemens zahlreiche andere SPSen)  unterscheiden.
> Ein 1:1-Vergleich ist deshalb schwierig.
> 
> ...



Update: wie ich gerade lese unterstützt der Inat-Server
zumindest den NetLink-PRO.


----------



## Jimbooh (10 März 2008)

Herr Bäurle,

gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Quelle die das belegt, bzw. woraus hervopr geht, dass Deltalogic und Softing ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt bildet?


----------



## marlob (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Herr Bäurle,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Quelle die das belegt, bzw. woraus hervopr geht, dass Deltalogic und Softing ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt bildet?


Der Gerhard hat mal bei Deltalogic gearbeitet.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Herr Bäurle,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine Quelle die das belegt, bzw. woraus hervopr geht, dass Deltalogic und Softing ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt bildet?


Dies ist in mehreren von meinen Beiträgen hier im Forum erwähnt. 
Tatsache ist, dass die Firma Softing in Sachen OPC zu den führenden Unternehmen zählt. Dies ist auch in den entsprechenden Büchern, z.B. von Jürgen Lange und Frank Iwanitz dokumentiert. Desweitern ist Softing bei OPC in diversen Arbeitskreisen und Gremien engagiert. Die Firma Deltalogic sieht sich als Spezialist in Sachen S7-Kommunikation und S7-Projekthandling.
Der S7-/S5-OPC-Server ist ein Gemeinschaftsprodukt der Firma Softing und der Firma Deltalogic, bei dem jedes Unternehmen seine Kernkompetenzen mit einbrachte.


----------



## Jimbooh (10 März 2008)

Wenn ich diese Behauptung in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit aufstelle, muss ich das anhand von Quellen beweisen. Daher rührt die Frage. Ich kann mich aber nicht auf ein Forum beziehen. Gibt es direkt Bücher wo das steht...oder irgend eine andere Quelle..?


----------



## marlob (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Behauptung in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit aufstelle, muss ich das anhand von Quellen beweisen. Daher rührt die Frage. Ich kann mich aber nicht auf ein Forum beziehen. Gibt es direkt Bücher wo das steht...oder irgend eine andere Quelle..?


Was könnte denn eine bessere Quelle sein, als wenn du die Info direkt vom Rainer Hönle bekommst


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Behauptung in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit aufstelle, muss ich das anhand von Quellen beweisen. Daher rührt die Frage. Ich kann mich aber nicht auf ein Forum beziehen. Gibt es direkt Bücher wo das steht...oder irgend eine andere Quelle..?


Ich denke, auch für eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit genügt die Aussage des Geschäftsführers. Oder muss ich erst ein Buch zu dem Thema schreiben? Oder eine Erklärung mit Stempel und Unterschrift abgeben?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Behauptung in einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit aufstelle, muss ich das anhand von Quellen beweisen. Daher rührt die Frage. Ich kann mich aber nicht auf ein Forum beziehen. Gibt es direkt Bücher wo das steht...oder irgend eine andere Quelle..?



In einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit würde ich nur einen der beiden 
Server (z. B. Softing) näher besprechen und dann noch schreiben, 
dass es auch eine "baugleiche" Variante (z. B. von D.) gibt.

Macht jede Zeitschrift auch so, wenn sie einen Vergleichstest
macht (TFTs, Autos, ...).

Dass die baugleich sind kannst Du selbst feststellen und wie 
die Verhältnisse zwischen Softing und D. sind ist damit egal.


----------



## Jimbooh (10 März 2008)

Ich habe aber den INAT server verwendet. Und will begründen warum ich die anderen beiden nicht genommen habe. Ein Teil der Begründung ist eben die aussage, dass sie eigentlich identisch sind und das muss ich belegen..

Und ich kann kaum da in die Arbeit reinschreiben, hat der Chef gesagt in nem Forum. Das ist leider keine akzeptable quelle...vor keine die man als leser überprüfen kann...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Ich habe aber den INAT server verwendet. Und will begründen warum ich die anderen beiden nicht genommen habe.



Für Deine Arbeit habe ich Dir oben schon einen Weg aufgezeigt.

Einige Leser hier und auch mich  interessiert natürlich, was
den Ausschlag für Inat gegeben hat.

Vielleicht kannst Du mal in ein paar Stichworte dazu schreiben, würde 
manchem Kollegen hier sicher helfen, die passende Lösung für sich
auszusuchen. Hattet ihr ein spezielles Anforderungsprofil?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> Und ich kann kaum da in die Arbeit reinschreiben, hat der Chef gesagt in nem Forum. Das ist leider keine akzeptable quelle...vor keine die man als leser überprüfen kann...


Dieser Aussage kann ich so irgendwie nicht folgen. Wenn es jetzt in einer Zeitschrift stehen würde und dann ein Hinweis auf die Ausgabe, dann wäre es ok. Wenn aber der Hinweis auf das Forum und den Thread mit Beitragsnummer drinsteht, ist es nicht ok. Das kann ja dann nicht nachgelesen werden . Aber wie Sie ja angemerkt haben, ist das SPS-Forum keine akzeptable Quelle.


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

wasn spaß, wenn man dem geschäftsführer nicht glaubt ... übrigens dürfen als quellen auch gespräche genannt werden, das heißt dann interview und ist teil wissenschaftlichen arbeitens ... nichts desto trotz:

in diesem *pdf* findet man einen hinweis auf die softing-delta-kooperation ... darüber hinaus wird in bezug auf die OPC-server oft von dem deltalogic/softing gesprochen ... einfach mal googlen, da finden sich sicher noch andere belege, mit denen du dem rainer seine wirklich unglaubwürdige aussage vielleicht doch noch bestätigt bekommst


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wasn spaß, wenn man dem geschäftsführer nicht glaubt ... übrigens dürfen als quellen auch gespräche genannt werden, das heißt dann interview und ist teil wissenschaftlichen arbeitens .



Aber nur mit anschließender schriftlicher Autorisierung, 
alles andere ist fahrlässig.


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Aber nur mit anschließender schriftlicher Autorisierung,
> alles andere ist fahrlässig.



...is mir gerade aufm weg nach hause auch eingefallen, aber da läßt sich sicher was mit frankierten rückumschlag und der zu autorisierenden aussage auf papier mit unterschriften linie machen ... wenn man sich nicht schon alles gute vorher wegholzt hat *ROFL*


----------



## Jimbooh (11 März 2008)

Einen schönen guten Morgen

das Argument für die Wahl des INAT OPC-Server istfolgendes.
Er ist in der Lage verschiedene Steuerungen bzw. verschiedene Automatisierungstechnik zu behandeln. Es handelt sich bei meiner Wahl um den OPC-Server Ethernet. Sprich, das Kriterium ist nicht die anzusteuernde Technik, sondern der Kommunikationsweg. Soweit ich das gesehen habe, kann ich mit den OPC-Server von Deltalogic ausschließlich  S5/S7 Steuerungen ansprechen.  Meine Anforderungen gehen aber dahin, dass ich flexibel auf "jede" Art von Steuerung reagieren muss. Beispielsweise Allen Bradley oder Mitsubishi....Das ist der einzige Grund.



> wasn spaß, wenn man dem geschäftsführer nicht glaubt ... übrigens dürfen als quellen auch gespräche genannt werden, das heißt dann interview und ist teil wissenschaftlichen arbeitens




Mein Prüfungsamt bzw. mein betreuender Professor sieht das etwas anders. Ich glaube dem Geschäftsführer natürlich, sonst hätte ich es nicht in meiner Arbeit verwendet. Aber wie schon erwähnt wurde, ein Forum gilt bei mir bzw. bei meinem Prof nicht als Quelle...und ein Gespräch schon gleich gar nicht. Wenn es nach ihm ginge, dann nur Bücher als Quellen...das ist natürlich nicht möglich. Aber eine Zeitschrift wäre auch ok...ich weiss das klingt alles etwas paradox, aber ich unterliege leider der Willkür meines Schafrichters...


----------



## Jimbooh (12 März 2008)

moinsen ihr lieben...


hab da ma noch ne frage: wenn ich meine Projekte in der Simatic Manager Software übersetze ...in welche Sprache übersetze ich das denn...Arbeitet die SPS auf assambler-ebene...?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 März 2008)

Jimbooh schrieb:


> moinsen ihr lieben...
> 
> 
> hab da ma noch ne frage: wenn ich meine Projekte in der Simatic Manager Software übersetze ...in welche Sprache übersetze ich das denn...Arbeitet die SPS auf assambler-ebene...?



Hallo,

siehe *hier* und *hier*, besonders die Beiträge von Longbow.


----------



## captainchaos666 (13 März 2008)

Hallo an Alle
@*Jimbooh*
Du hast in deiner DA den OPC- Server von INAT dir genauer angeschaut. Hierzu würde mich interessieren wie stabil der OPC- Server läuft und was nicht funktioniert hat oder was verbesserungswürdig wäre!

Dank Dir, Gruß

Alex


----------

